# Mini Speed Graphic restoration ...



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone know of a pdf of a Graflex Miniature Speed Graphic service manual?

I just recently had a G.A.S. attack.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 8, 2020)

Only man I have is for the Pacemaker 45.

Might find help here.....    Graflex.Org: Speed Graphics, Large Format Photography, and More


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks, I found that also.


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2020)

I've serviced a few Speed Graphics and MPP MicrPress cameras it's not difficult, it's quite logical.  The MicroPresss is essentially a British Speed Graphic same shutter etc.

Ian


----------



## compur (Mar 9, 2020)

There is one for sale on this page:
printed-camera-repair-manuals-for-graflex-singer | photobooksonline.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2020)

Not sure if Mike Butkus' site would have one or not since his site has all kinds of manuals for SLRs, etc. Maybe try the Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, or Pacific Rim Camera, they have lots of oldies, goodies, and oddities.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 9, 2020)

Hmm, I was just looking at youtube videos about Speed Graphic camera ... funny seeing people who have just encountered their first large format camera trying to explain what it is vs the "old guys" who actually used them in the 50/60's.

... ok, just watched a video where a kid just stated it took him over half an hour trying to figure out how to open the front.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2020)

The Tube of You is an interesting place... 

Are you familiar with Mat Marrash? He's done large format presentations/workshops I think and is darn good at using such a camera. 

What is the_ miniature_ Speed Graphic?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 9, 2020)

Nope ... just watch a quick vid, and he actually knows how to load the film.

2 1/4 x 3 1/4 version of the pre-anniversary Speed Graphic ... model before the Pacemaker.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2020)

Here is my 1938 baby Speed Graphic...it has a 101 mm f4.5 Wollensak Raptar lens, with a Rapax shutter, speeds of T and B and 1 second to 1/400. Flash synch and a Kalart coupled rangefinder. The "speed" part of the name comes from the in-body focal plane shutter which offers very fast speeds .


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> ... ok, just watched a video where a kid just stated it took him over half an hour trying to figure out how to open the front.



I always enjoy the look on peoples' faces at estate/yard sales when I pick up a Graflex and open it up. They usually say something like, "How did you DO THAT?!?!?"

Same with some other folding cameras.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 10, 2020)

Derrel, you got a nice looking baby there.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Derrel, you got a nice looking baby there.



Thanks. I got it in in the summer of 2014. I took it over to the Oregon coast and used it a few times and the looks and comments that it drew were quite remarkable.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

Ok, just got the camera ... it took me 30s to open the camera.
Looks like it has been sitting around for a while, will need a really good cleaning ... the original case and wood film holders are a plus. The Kodak/Compur shutter sounds good, but the focal plane shutter really really needs service ... I can watch the slots go by in slow motion !!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

Graflex Minature Speed Graphic by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 16, 2020)

Now isn't that pretty.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

I should have monochromed the picture to make it look as pretty as Derrels.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

@IanG ... tips on restoring this focal plane shutter ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

IanG said:


> I've serviced a few Speed Graphics and MPP MicrPress cameras it's not difficult, it's quite logical.
> Ian



Hmm, just took a quick stab at taking some things apart ... and you are right it is quite logical ... except for the spring loaded roller (I think this could be dangerous) ... and all the crusty stuff I had to scrape off.
I got the focal plane shutter moving faster, but I think I will need to get deep in there ... mucho crusto.


----------



## IanG (Mar 17, 2020)

I should have photographed my steps, I can't remember off hand exactly what I did. the first Speed Graphic I restored was a pre-Anniversary in very poor condition.























I learnt he hard way but it was more time than anything else. 

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 17, 2020)

That was in poor condition ... looks great after you fixed it up !!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 21, 2020)

If you take a look at the image of the mini Speed I posted you will notice that it has a lot of brown "dirt" and corrosion all over much of the metal parts ... that is cigarette/cigar smoke tar, which has taken me four days to rub off.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> If you take a look at the image of the mini Speed I posted you will notice that it has a lot of brown "dirt" and corrosion all over much of the metal parts ... that is cigarette/cigar smoke tar, which has taken me four days to rub off.



"Ewwww".


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey, back in the old'n days we ALL smoked and we did it everywhere, all the time ... good thing we don't do that anymore.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > If you take a look at the image of the mini Speed I posted you will notice that it has a lot of brown "dirt" and corrosion all over much of the metal parts ... that is cigarette/cigar smoke tar, which has taken me four days to rub off.
> ...



Ok, no more tar.
Focal plane shutter is now running at normal speed.
Lots of cleaning.




Mini Speed Graphic by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks soooooo much cleaner!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 11, 2020)

I need to get some small wood screws as some of the holes have enlarged because of usage of the side handle strap. Have to restore the original carrying case/box (some sewing needed). Just noticed that the wooden film holders also need a cleaning ... there is also tar on the ends (handle) of the dark slides. Not sure if I want to hunt down a replacement part for the viewfinder mask that is missing.


----------



## IanG (Apr 12, 2020)

With my Crown and Super Graphics I just use the wire frame finder and rear sight when shooting hand held it's never been a problem and compensates for different lenses and even front tilt although that's not present on your camera.

Ian


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------

